# Two ladies opening



## cpmaniac (Dec 20, 2020)

Phrag. Eumelia Arias opened today. I imagine it might reflex some. I'll post an updated photo.




Sue Omeis ‘Black Canyon’ is starting to open. I'll try to update later.





Cheers,
Paul


----------



## kitfox (Dec 21, 2020)

That is one really good day! The color on the SO is amazing!!!


----------



## Djthomp28 (Dec 21, 2020)

Looking good. That Sue Omeis appears to be stellar.


----------



## abax (Dec 21, 2020)

That lovely deep crimson is amazing. I can't wait to see an updated photo.


----------



## PeteM (Dec 23, 2020)

Yes, I’m looking forward to seeing it open up!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 23, 2020)

Nice thanks for sharing. WSO had a Phrag. Sue Omeis I wanted but the division was like $200!!


----------



## cpmaniac (Dec 30, 2020)

Sue Omeis 'Black Canyon' today:





And two more "ladies":
QF Rita




Hanne Popow




Cheers,
Paul


----------



## abax (Dec 30, 2020)

What a nice present for the new year for you! All soooo lovely.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 31, 2020)

Nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cpmaniac (Jan 2, 2021)

Thank you for the kind comments.



NYEric said:


> Nice thanks for sharing. WSO had a Phrag. Sue Omeis I wanted but the division was like $200!!



It came from WSO. I'm not sure there are too many available. Hopefully, it will thrive and a division will be useful for trading.

Good growing,
Paul


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 2, 2021)

My recollection is WSO has several clones of Sue Omeis available, but price for division depends on size and the award given.


----------



## cpmaniac (Jan 2, 2021)

This one received an FCC for WSO in 2019.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 3, 2021)

Then it definitely was too expensive for me.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 3, 2021)

Very nice


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 5, 2021)

WSO just emailed a new price list- Sue Omeis ‘Black Canyon’ FCC/AOS (Saint’s Apprentice x Lynn Evans-Goldner) – 1 available. 6” pot BS Division $700


----------



## NYEric (Jan 5, 2021)

Yeah I saw!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 5, 2021)

Lol. Love the flower, eric you can have it 
I’d buy it, but my stimulus check was only $600


----------

